# neví, co by roupama



## inbetweenwords

_Dobrý den!_
_dnešní pochybnost zní takhle: "Zpovykané lidstvo__ už roupama neví, co by"._
_Může mi někdo s t__ím __pomoci__? 
_
Mnohokrát děkuji. 

_
_


----------



## ilocas2

It means something like this:

Hysterical mankind has so much free time, that it doesn't know more, what to do.

Omlouvám se, pokud to není gramaticky v pořádku.


----------



## ilocas2

It can mean also:

Hysterical mankind already tried all, so it doesn't know more, what to do.


----------



## Emys

Zpovykané lidstvo... Spoiled mankind...
Zpovykaný je zřejmě moravismus, znamená to rozmazlený.


----------



## ilocas2

Emys said:


> Zpovykané lidstvo... Spoiled mankind...
> Zpovykaný je zřejmě moravismus, znamená to rozmazlený.


 
Aha, já jsem to slovo viděl poprvý v životě 
Ale máš pravdu. Moje chyba, že jsem si to neověřil.


----------



## inbetweenwords

děkuju za pomoc.
na to slovo "zpovykaný" jsem našla dva významy: "rozmazlený" ale i "vyděšený". 
V tomhle kontextu asi platí první význam; ale je i ten druhý korektní?


----------



## Managa

inbetweenwords said:


> děkuju za pomoc.
> na to slovo "zpovykaný" jsem našla dva významy: "rozmazlený" ale i "vyděšený".
> V tomhle kontextu asi platí první význam; ale je i ten druhý korektní?



Já znám zpovykaný jenom ve významu rozmazlený.

Takže:
Rozmazlené lidstvo má tolik volného času, že už neví co s ním (co dělat).


----------

